# 2-week-old Ariens 921053 leaking oil



## Scrutator (Dec 12, 2017)

So, after receiving and setting up my 921053 about two weeks ago, I find that it's now dripping oil from the left side of the engine case just to the front of the left wheel. Of course, there's no way to find out exactly where the oil is coming from. I haven't used the machine other than testing it after set-up. Will be contacting Ariens tomorrow. I've posted a few photos of the situation.


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

Exactly what was reported by another owner of a brand new Ariens snowblower on here last week. 


So, what's up with brand new Ariens very recently ??


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wasnt the other one just a simple o-ring on the dip stick tube that was broken. still a two week old machine shouldnt be leaking oil.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Can't think what could be the cause on the left side of the machine. Must be a bad gasket on the engine.


----------



## Scrutator (Dec 12, 2017)

*More photos with belt cover off*

I took the plastic belt cover off which gave me a better look. There was a small bit of oil on the main output shaft; but that doesn't seem to explain the large amount of oil on the bottom of the pan. These photos are the best I can do.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Scrut,
Of the 7 photos you posted, I only see oil in one of them..a drop of oil in the first photo.
One thing that came to my mind while looking at your photos:

Snowblowers are natually greasy and oily machines!  Many external moving parts *should* be greased and oiled..that oil can then get flung around with use of the machine..when I take the bottom cover off my '71 Ariens once a year to do yearly greasing and lubing, the inside is covered with a film of oil! which I consider a good thing! 

You might actually have an engine oil leak..thats possible.
But its also possible someone at Ariens, the dealer, Home Depot, etc, was a bit too generous with lube oil, and now that excess oil has escaped and looks out of place..

More troubleshooting will determine which it is...
But we have seen in this forum new snowblower owners seeing *any* unexplained oil, and assuming the worst...and sometimes its not the worst! Just wanted to throw that possibility out there..

Thanks,
Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Separately, when you squeeze the handle to engage the augers, do both auger belts tighten up? In the pictures, it looks like one belt is looser than the other. Both belts should get tight when you squeeze the augers handle, so that both are sharing the load of turning the augers.


----------



## Scrutator (Dec 12, 2017)

*Source of "oil" identified(?)*

Scot:

As you were writing your post, I was busy removing the bottom pan. I poked around as much as I could and it would appear that the oil is not from the engine. I have attached a photo of the pan that seems to show that the "oil" is actually thinning grease that was generously applied to the wheel drive gear. So, I'm relieved that this does not appear to be the serious issue I thought it was. I'm leaving the pan off for a while to see what happens and how much more drips off. 

Sorry for posting what, at the moment, seems to be a false alarm. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Excellent! Thats probably all it is then..
I would wipe up that excess oil with rags, check the engine oil level, fire up the snowblower, do about ten minutes worth of mock snowblowing up and down the driveway ( or real snowblowing, if you have the snow!  engage and disengage everything as if it was real use..then put her away on a big sheet of cardboard or newspapers..check the next day for leaks..

Let us know how it goes! 

Scot


----------



## Scrutator (Dec 12, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Separately, when you squeeze the handle to engage the augers, do both auger belts tighten up? In the pictures, it looks like one belt is looser than the other. Both belts should get tight when you squeeze the augers handle, so that both are sharing the load of turning the augers.


Yes, the belt seem to be similar in tautness upon engaging the auger. Thanks for lookin' out!


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

My new machine has the same problem last year when I removed the belly pan as yours did. It had 1/8" of dried melted grease all over the pan. I used wd40 and washed it clean, then took clean dried paper towels and wiped it all over the hydro transmission and all around the engine. Not a drop was found. It was all melted grease.

This fall I removed the pan again to see the right side was melting grease making a mess. 

Yes, they are messy machines inside. But I'm glad I got them when the white stuff comes down.


----------



## Scrutator (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for that, Bob.

I test-ran the machine on my driveway for about 15 minutes this morning, probably to the amusement of my neighbors, because so far the San Bernardino mountains are snow-free. I parked it over newspapers without the pan. So, I'll be back in a week or two to see what's happened.

Again, thanks to all.


----------



## Scrutator (Dec 12, 2017)

Two weeks later and there's no evidence of a leak. Only grease dripping from the wheel-drive gear. Glad this is all it turned out to be.


----------

